# Amber the dinky cockapoo



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i still cant get away with how much of a titch Amber is compaired to my girls Amber is ment to be an English mini, Delta is an american Mini and my other girls are English minis. but i recon she is a toy cross as she is so dinky 

for thos that dont know Amber is almost a year older than Delta.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She is teeny tiny! Whose is she?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

she is my borthers girlfriends mums cockapoo


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awwww she is very cute and does look tiny compared to your girls!!

Betty can relate to Amber being a titch as all cockapoos make Betty look little. I met a 5month old cockapoo the other day and he was already a couple of inches taller than Betty.

They all look lovely together though!

x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Aaaaw! She is titchy tiny on comaprison! Vet pretty but like you say, looks like she was crossed with a Toy.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Amber is so sweet .. small and cute for sure


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww Amber is a tiny babe! so cute!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

She is dinky! A lovely looking little thing too!

Ian


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW she's beautiful! & so is Delta


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Amber and Delta look lovely together with their colouring. I have a soft spot for Delta as i remember you getting her Kendal.

x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

mee too Jules! a huge softy for Delta!! her puppy pics were one of the cutest ever!!! I love her


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah so cute. Did they get Amber before or after knowing that you have 4 cockapoos? 

Just wondering whether its a small world or whether they chose a cockapoo beause of your influence.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol we ad 3 and the desided they wanted one. well they got a labradoodal but she had a heart murmer so they took her back to the breeder  then they got Amber. then we got Delta

Delta was probablt less that 14 weeks at this point and amber must hav been about 7-8 months old
http://youtu.be/vYoDo7oKBqY

will need to get a video of them next time she is over.


----------

